# Yeah, its yard sale time again.



## cobaltbot (Apr 4, 2010)

Around here the yardsales hibernate every fall and awake in the spring.  Today at The Fiddlers was the first of the year for me.  I had some birthday money to spend and I had fun buying some cheap bottles.  Some already fit into a collection of mine and some are the start of one, some are give aways some to sell or trade.  Most are common and thus more than fairly priced but all were between $4 and 25 cents.  The seller is a local dealer who said he's been into bottles for 50 years, he's 85.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 4, 2010)

This could be a master ink, has DESIGN PAT D  FEB. 16 TH. 1886 on the base, $3.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 4, 2010)

This was my most expensive bottle but the start of a new collection.  I dont have any PISO'S and I've seen some nice ones idigjars and Jim and others have with the color varients so I got this newer amber TRADE PISO'S MARK / PISO CO. WARREN, PA. its a little crude for its age $4.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 4, 2010)

Other bottles I got were:
 A THEODORE NETTER PHILADELPHIA monogramed whisky $3.
 GEORGE A KIEHL LANCASTER, PA. hutch $1.
 CHAZ ZECH LANCASTER, PA hutch $1.
 SINGER MFG CO sewing machine oil 50 cents.
 HEPPLEWHITE/ MFG COMPANY/ GAINESVILLE NY 25 cents.
 ST JACOBS OEL/ THE CHARLES A VOGLER COMPANY/BALTIMORE, MD. U.S.A. $3.
 J.C. WARSAW/ BROADWAY COR 52ND ST/NEW YORK $1.
 PSU monogram PEPSALT salt shaker $2.
 BLACK CAT/ POLISH CO/ BUFFALO, N.Y. $2.
 1943 MRS. STWERT'S BLUING $2 (This is for my farm friends that give me the majority of my permissions)
 (2) larger size "THREE IN ONE" $2 (I give these away at Baptisms)
 HANCE BROTHER & WHITE/ PHILADELPHIA PA $3 (got to go with a smaller one I dug last year)
 on base of food jar: ALART & McGUIRE/ N.Y. $3.
 DR. WHEELER'S/ NERVE VITALIZER $3.
 school house ink $3.
 a big laudrey bottle, _No Worry _WASHING FLUID $2
 (3) amber,  one dark and two lighter _Rawleigh's _(very common bottles but can be many colors) $2.
 and this "displays well" "[]" OP HEYL'S/EMBROCATION


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's why it was only $1.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok so I went a little crazy, spring fever after all that winter that I did enjoy in a masochistic kind of way!  I couldn't help thinking that for these bottles at least, the prices were probably the same as in my 1969 John P. Adams "Bottle collecting in America" book! Lastly this RASERS ROOT BEER/ ONE BOTTLE MAKES FROM 5 to 10 GALLON and I especially like this DELICIOUS WHOLESOME SUMMER DRINK panel $2.


----------



## glass man (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW I LOVE THAT YELLER INK BOTTLE!!!! JAMIE YOU DIDN'T OVER PAY FOR THE BOTTLES THATS FOR SURE! JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 5, 2010)

Three in One oil for baptisms..that is great!


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

Was digging the wrong kind of holes this weekend, putting in locust posts for a goat fence.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

Did a little yardsaling Saturday morning.  New pickups were:
 WILBERT's JAVEX $2 - to add to the bleach[] collection.  I know its common but the shape is interesting
 Big green ammonia $2 for the commons in uncommon colors collection (would love to have that one of Joe's with the blue swirls
 deep aqua cone $2
 Buchannan's Black & White Whisky S3 
 Schmidt & Helb, Hanover, Pa hutch, stopper in great condition $3

 They are setting on one of my best yardsale buys from last season, a nice old platform scale for $20.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

Common and English but I thought the Black & White would go well with my three piece whisky cylinders.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

whisky!


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

B&W for Black & White?  Love the 13, the three almost looks like an ounce symbol.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

Very common, but a nice looking bottle that I didn't have.  It was on a ladies table marked $1.50.  She wrapped it for me as I was asking what it was marked to be sure and she said just bgive me a dollar.  Nice crude neck and what does the IB. stand for? not pontiled Oh, and I got one of those little HOLLAND vials for $1.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

Set up the tubs in the barn this year.  Washed these up while I was watching the Masters on TV.  Great weekend!


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 12, 2010)

Had to laugh, the Buchannon's was dressed as this shabby chic laundry sprinkler when I bought it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 12, 2010)

> what does the IB. stand for?


 
 Isaac Butts


----------

